

11 Unusual Methods for Being a Great Public Speaker - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/?p=2194

======
ColinWright
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> :

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        If the original title begins with a number ... we'd
        appreciate it if you'd crop it.

